# Which tank is better? Filters?



## cheerfulmelody (Sep 12, 2010)

My husband and I have talked about adding a salt water tank for years but have never made the plunge. We have kept fish together for over 7 years so we have experience with a variety of fish now. We are seriously considering setting up a saltwater tank now and I wanted to throw out some ideas and get suggestions. I currently have two empty tanks. A 20H and 20L. Of the two which would be the better choice for a beginner saltwater? We would be wanting a fish with live rock but likely no corals in the near future. I'm sure it depends on inhabitants but what would be better for a pair of clowns and a couple gobies? What would be better for a small grouping of damsels and some inverts? Uncomplicated and hearty is what I am looking for but would like maximum color. Went to the LFS today and spoke with someone who told me I can use a Marineland Biowheel filter that is larger than tank size. Is this correct? Is it an okay practice before spending 100+ on a canister filter? Those are my important questions before we can move forward at all. Thanks!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are aiming for inverts and corals I would say the 20 long, if you want fish only and a couple shrimps\crabs then go with the 20 high.

You could go with a hang on back filter that is overrated for the tank but if you do I would remove the Bio wheels and be religious about keeping the cartridges cleaned out every week at least and swapping out the carbon monthly. 

Also, I cannot recommend canister filters for salt water tanks so if you must go sumpless it would be perfectly fine to get a large HOB filter.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Melody, have you made the jump yet on this? I would personally take a totally different approach. I would suggest the 20 long personally, as I think the display sets up nicer from personal experience. Then I wouldn't even use a filter. I would instead invest the money in live rock and just use a power head for water circulation. The live rock will be far more than capable of filtering an aquarium in this size range and will do so without all the ill effects associated with hang on filters and canisters, both of which accumulate detritus, leading to declining alkalinity and rising phosphate levels.

If you were taking this same conversation to a larger aquarium, say 29-38 gallons or upward, I would make the same recommendation with the addition of a protein skimmer.

Hope this helps.


----------

